# Problem with latest nvidia driver (270.41.19) for amd64



## pelmen (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi. May be i wrote to the wrong place, so i apologize if so. After upgrade to version 270.41.19 of x11/nvidia-driver i see problems on FreeBSD 9-amd64 - when everything freezes - the mouse and graphical output. Keyboard (for example cltr + alt + f {1-8}) does not work too. However - machine still available via remotely by SSH, and audio playback is works. In the top i see that Xorg load the cpu core at 100%. I reproduce the problem in only one case - when I try to use adobe flash in firefox. In this case the first time usually flash works, but if i open a new flash or do 

killall -9 npviewer.bin

- most likely the problem will appear. I did downgrade nvidia driver to version 256.53 and the problem magically went away. Where am I correct to bug report, to NVIDIA? Has anyone encountered the same problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

No problem whatsoever with 270.41.19 on 8-STABLE/amd64.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No problem whatsoever with 270.41.19 on 8-STABLE/amd64.



Me neither.

Make sure to set *WITHOUT_NOUVEAU* in /etc/make.conf _before_ building Xorg.


----------



## bigtoque (Aug 3, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Me neither.
> 
> Make sure to set *WITHOUT_NOUVEAU* in /etc/make.conf _before_ building Xorg.



I also haven't had any issues with 270.41.19 (using 8.2-RELEASE).

*SirDice*, just out of curiosity what does setting *WITHOUT_NOUVEAU* do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2011)

See (bottom of) http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-11894.html


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep, short answer, it installs a slightly newer version of graphics/dri.


----------

